# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Officemate or another program

## sabk1973

I have used office mate for over 20 yrs, can you recommend another program?

----------


## bigeyejim

I have used My Vision Express since 2009, and have had absolutely no problems.  Good tech support as well.  They have grown since then, but they are still pretty quick on the support.

I bought another office that ran Maximeyes, and that program drove me nuts so I replaced it with My Vision Express Cloud version.

Reason I never went with Officemate was because of what I read about their tech. support.  Plus they were built on an Access database (off the shelf), versus SQL server which the better programs are written in.  

Good Luck!

----------


## sabk1973

thank you bigeyejim, do you know how much is the initial set up with vision express?

----------


## bigeyejim

I'm not sure if we can discuss prices here but the in office server version is (or was in '09) under Ten Big Ones.  The Cloud based version which I am using in my satellite office is about Five Big Ones for the setup and about Three Small Ones per month for service!  They are not tied together, as the companies are separate.  Maybe one day they will be merged.

Sorry in advance if I broke the rules!

Cheers!

jim

----------


## sabk1973

thank you so much!

----------


## David_Garza

CrystalPM

http://www.CrystalPM.com

----------


## bigeyejim

Good Luck!  It's a daunting task to change software!

----------


## sabk1973

David do you like this crystal pm, is it hard to work with??

----------


## David_Garza

I bought Crystal based on several positive reviews from colleagues and a free 1 hr demo with their sales team.  
Went live with it on Jan 2009 (6PCs total) and have not looked back.  

Give them a call and ask for a demo and online meeting.  I am almost positive you will not be disappointed with them.

----------


## bigeyejim

I would also add that there are several newer players in the market.  I would actually look for one that has tablet compatibility, although sometimes they can be less secure than good ol' laptops and PC's.

MVE has the ability to use iPads, but you have to use a third party like gotomypc to "log in" to another PC.  Kind of crazy if you ask me.  

When we opened the satellite office, I looked at Uprise, and it looked pretty slick.  Has a big company behind it as well.

It's just hard for the legacy vendors to create an iPad type slick looking program without re inventing the wheel.

----------


## merrymaker

Any Revolution reviews?  I have an former employer who left OfficeMate and switched to the cloud based Revolution and is very happy.

----------

